# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Υπάρχει ποτίστρα για οριζοντια κάγκελα;

## Τουλα

Αν εχει ξαναειπωθεί το θέμα λυπάμαι αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Αν ξερετε που μπορω να βρω ποτιστρα για οριζοντια κάγκελα πειτε μου γιατί το κουπάκι που βάζω λερώνεται και ας αλλάζω κάθε μέρα νερό και φοβάμαι για την υγεία των παπαγάλων μου. Καπου είχα δει ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν το συγκράτησα και τώρα ψάχνω. Αν κάποιος εχει χρησιμοποιήσει ας μου πει και αν δεν υπάρχει πως μπορώ να κάνω κάποια πατεντα με την απλή ποτίστρα ώστε να είναι save η ποιοτητα του νερού.

----------


## mparoyfas

[IMG][/IMG]

κατι παρόμοιο νομιζω υπάρχει και σε ποτίστρα αν δεν κανω λάθος

να το βρήκα 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos



----------


## Τουλα

Ευχαριστω παιδιά. Πολυ καλές μου φαίνονται. Από που τις πήρατε επιτρέπεται να μου πείτε;

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν επιτρέπεται η διαφήμιση μαγαζιών απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. πάντως δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βρεις σε πετ σοπ φυσικά! προτίμησε κάποιο μεγάλο πετ σοπ για να αυξήσεις τις πιθανότητες να έχει..

----------


## jk21

Τουλα και διαδικτυκα πανευκολα μπορεις να βρεις .Καλα εκανες φυσικα και ρωτησες για να σου δειξουν ιδεες τα παιδια (που ισως εχουν θετικη εμπειρια απο τη χρηση τους )  ,αλλα συγκεκριμενα μαγαζια μπορεις ειτε με πμ ειτε και η ιδια ευκολα να βρεις 

Εκανες αναζητηση στο google για << ποτιστρα για παπαγαλους >>  ( γιατι οριζοντια καγκελα των παπαγαλων τα κλουβια εχουν  ) και δεν βρηκες ;

----------


## mrsoulis

αυτες του post #3 τουλαχιστον τα eshop εχουν τα 9 στα 10... τις κρεμαστές εκτος απο μεγαλα πετ σοπ ισως να βρεις και σε μερικα μαγαζακια που πουλουν ζωοτροφες ιδαιτερα αν εισαι σε επαρχία που ειναι δυσπρόσιτα τα μεγαλα πετ σοπ...

----------


## Τουλα

Ευχαριστω παιδιά για την ενημερωση. Νομιζω πως βρήκα την κατάλληλη.

----------

